# Managed to blow up my new amp in under 3 hours!



## warden602 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi all - I'm new here, but just a bit of exploring around tells me this site is definitely a cool resource!

I just bought a 5 watt Fender Champion 600 reissue and have played maybe 2.5 hrs with it in my basement thus far. Unfortunately, today I plugged into it, played maybe 10-15 minutes and then the sound died to just a background hum and the faint smell of hot (not quite burning) electronics. Now there's no sound at all. 

This is my first true tube amp, having played with a Marshall Valvestate amp through high school and university, and I'm just wondering what this might be (I'm hoping that it's just the stock tubes that need replacing and not a bigger problem.... especially since I've got under 3hrs of playing time on this thing!)

Normally I'd turn around and take it back to the shop I bought it at.... which is unfortunately in AB while I'm in Ontario (one of those on vacation, lets save the sales tax impulse buys).


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

As long as you have the receipt/paperwork your warranty is still good. Any authorized Fender shop will fix it for you. Impossible to say what the problem might be though. Best case scenario it's only a tube (or a tube shook loose from it's socket) but the burning smell indicates something possibly more serious.

Good luck


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

thats shitty man...

soon as i read the fender champion though...takes me to Zappa...
And a cheesy little amp
With a sign on the front said Fender Champ


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm in agreement with matt72. I must say, and this is in no way meant to be insulting or dismissive, that amp is not very good. Tonally, I thought the one I gave a test drive was pretty poor sounding. The build quality on these amps is really low, as your unfortunately finding out. Man, I wish you could get a refund, but I guess that's unlikely. For not much more money you could get a Gibson Skylark or a Silverface Champ. Much, much better builld quality and better sounding for sure. IMHO stay away from the Epiphone Valve Jr. as well. There are too many corners being cut on these amps to make them a good value. Modding these things to high heaven seems very strange to me, but you'll find more than a few sites devoted to just that. Go figure. If you do get the opportunity to go hunting for another tube amp, post here and you'll get some great advice.

Wish you the best of luck.
Shawn :smile:


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

What you describe is exactly what happened to my 63 Reissue Fender reverb tank. It ended up being the transformer. I waited for 6 weeks for it to be repaired under warranty after only having it for a month. After I got it back it lasted about 15 minutes and blew again. I took it back for a full refund and am currently waiting for delivery of a Dr Z zverb. I don't have much confidence in the newer fender stuff. Its not like the 63 fender reverb is cheap either. Just cheaply made.


----------

